# how to configure hal?



## jilingshu (Nov 21, 2009)

hi all,
i have already installed gnome from port.but i have some problems on hal.
1. how can i configure hal to allow all user mount volumes?
i have followed the handbook said to add these lines into /usr/local/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf :

```
<match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">
  <match user="bear">
    <return result="yes"/>
  </match>
</match>
<match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed">
  <match user="bear">
    <return result="yes"/>
  </match>
</match>
```

also,how to allow a group to mount volumes?
2. how to enable ntfs-3g?
i have already installed fusefs-ntfs (ntfs-3g) from port, but the hal always used ntfs. i tried to modify GConf /system/storage/default_options/ntfs/fstype_override to ntfs-3g, but it made hal mount no ntfs volumes.it told me 

```
Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume
```

wat shall i do?
thxthxthx~!!!!


----------

